# [.config] Comment repartir de sa config obtenue (résolu)

## augustin2

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo et comme je suis loin d'être un expert, j'utilise modestement un 

```
genkernel all
```

Tout se passe pour le mieux et je suis capable de redémarrer avec un Gentoo tout neuf.

Là où ça commence à aller moins bien, c'est quand je cherche à installer le serveur X. On me dit de faire des amendements à ma config. Je me dis qu'en allant sur /usr/src/linux et en relançant un 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

je vais repartir de ma config précédente et pouvoir faire mes amendements. Or les choses semblent se passer différemment car la compil de noyau plante  et que j'ai bien l'impression de repartir à zéro car un simple genkernel all réablit la situation.

Ma question est, en utilisant genkernel, comment repartir à chaque fois de sa config précédente pour l'améliorer pas à pas ?

Merci.Last edited by augustin2 on Fri Nov 16, 2012 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

salut

Moi ce que je fais est un truc du genre:

genkernel --xconfig --bootloader=grub  --lvm --disklabel --clean --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.6.5-gentoo all

----------

## bas25

bonsoir,

un bon début : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/genkernel.xml

l'option qui t'intéresse est sans doute --menuconfig

----------

## augustin2

Merci à vous deux pour les réponses.

En fait je fais bien genkernel --menuconfig mais les choix que je fais ne sont certainement pas bon car la compilation du noyau donne des erreurs. 

Suivant des conseils reçu sur le forum en anglais «installing gento», je suis en train de regarder Pappy's seed.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, regarde le "Kernel seed" de Pappy, c'est excellent !

----------

## augustin2

Ça me semble intéressant et formateur en effet. Juste une question que j'ai peut-être ratée dans ma lecture (mais ça fait beaucoup à lire pour commencer à y voir clair), où dois-je placer la "seed" prise sur le site de Pappy et faut-il la renommer en .config ou qq chose du genre ? Et après la commande doit elle-être make menuconfig tout simplement ?

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est ça : tu copies le fichier "seed" comme /usr/src/linux/.config

Puis tu vas jeter un oeil sur Debian HCL pour les pilotes : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Et tu révises le tout avec "make menuconfig"

EDIT: pourrais-tu mettre le titre en conformité avec le forum? Merci d'avance !

----------

## nox23

tu peux configurer le comportement par défaut de genkernel dans /etc/genkernel.conf

voici les options que j'utilise et qui t'interesseront je pense : 

```

# Run 'make oldconfig' before compiling this kernel?

OLDCONFIG="yes"

```

c'est utile lorsque tu passes d'une version du noyau à un autre, ca sélectionne les nouvelles options(nouveaux drivers,...) par défaut.

Tu dois au préalable copier ton fichier de config dans /usr/src/linux/.config

soit tu fais : zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

soit tu prends ton fichier de config ds /etc/kernels/ c'est la que genkernel enregistre les .config lorsque la compilation c'est passé sans accroc.

tu fais cp /etc/genkernel/kernel-config-x86_64-3.3.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux/.config

```

# Run 'make menuconfig' before compiling this kernel?

MENUCONFIG="yes"

```

invoque menuconfig lors de la commande genkernel all

```

# Run 'make clean' before compilation?

# If set to NO, implies MRPROPER WILL NOT be run

# Also, if clean is NO, it won't copy over any configuration

# file, it will use what's there.

CLEAN="no"

```

ne supprime pas les fichiers objets générés lors de ta précédente compilation : évite de tout recompiler de zéro.

```

# Run 'make mrproper' before configuration/compilation?

MRPROPER="no"

```

 pareil que make clean mais en plus supprime les fichiers de configuration,...

ca évite de zapper ton .config, si le mrproper est sur YES ca enleve ton .config

```

# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

```

si ta partition /boot est sur une partition séparé ca monte automatiquement ta partition

```

# Make symlinks in BOOTDIR automatically?

SYMLINK="yes"

```

option bien sympa qui te créé des liens symboliques dans /boot comme ca tu n'as pas besoin de changer la config de ton /boot/grub/menu.lst

voila à quoi il doit ressembler : 

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 5 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda2 

initrd /boot/initramfs

title Gentoo Linux old kernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel.old real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs.old

```

la nouvelle compile supprime les liens existants, kernel.old initramfs.old et System.map.old pointe vers les fichiers de ta précédente compilation.

kernel initramfs System.map pointe vers ton nouveau noyau, très PRATIQUE.

```

# Genkernel uses an independent configuration for MAKEOPTS, and does not source

# /etc/make.conf . You can override the default setting by uncommenting and

# tweaking the following line. Default setting is set up by

# ${GK_SHARE}/${ARCH_OVERRIDE}/config.sh . The recommended value for -j

# argument is: <number of processors>*<number of cores per processor>+1

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

utilie si tu veux accélérer la compilation de ton noyau

```

# Don't copy any modules to the ramdisk

RAMDISKMODULES="0"

```

ne charge pas les modules superflus lors du démarrage, tu dois être sûr de ta config de kernel. Pas de modules de trop comme ca.

Voili Voilou.

----------

## augustin2

Merci beaucoup pour ces informations précieuses. Je vais essayer de mettre en pratique mais pour le moment je me débats avec d'autres petits problèmes.

----------

